# Suche Hotspots auf der Oosterschelde bei Yerseke



## MellowD (18. Oktober 2005)

*Bericht Fahrt auf der Oosterschelde bei Yerseke*

Bericht steht unten.

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mit 2 Freunden am 29. Oktober mit einem Miet-Boot auf die Oosterschelde bei Yerseke zum Angeln fahren, vorzugsweise auf Platte und Wittlinge. Da wir keinen Führerschein und somit ein langsames Boot haben, können wir nur einen relativ kleinen kleinen Teil der Oosterschelde sinnvoll erreichen. Die Zeeland-Brücke(ein Tipp aus dem Board) z.B. dauert mit diesem Boot ca. 2 -2,5h Stunden Fahrt. Bei 8 Stunden Mietzeit keine wirklich sinnvolles Ziel ...
Falls jemand einen vielversprechenden Hotspots in dieser Gegend kennt, würde ich mich über einen Tipp sehr freuen. 
Da wir alle 3 noch Greenhorns was das Angeln angeht sind und würden wir uns auch über Tipps zu besonders fängigen Montagen oder wie wir die Seekarten richtig auswerten sehr freuen. Im Board habe ich bereits die Rollblei Montage für Plattfische gefunden. Aber speziell das Thema Seekarten ist mir noch unklar. Welche Stellen deuten auf Plattfische hin? Insbesondere da die Karten der Oosetrschelde die ich mir angeschaut habe keine Informationen zum Untergrund hatten. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp zu geeignetem Kartenmaterial oder wie man die Karten richtig liest? 
Für eventuelle Antworten danke ich euch im voraus und wünsche allen Boardmitgliedern ein dickes Perti Heil.


----------



## totaler Spinner (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche Hotspots auf der Oosterschelde bei Yerseke*

Hy, 
Tipps fürs angeln auf der Oosterschelde kann ich dir leider keine geben, denk aber dran das die Oosterschelde ein Tidengewässer mit einem Tidenhub über 3m und einen Tidenstrom bis zu 2 Knoten (Gebiet Yerseke) ist. Ab Windstärke 4, vor allem bei Wind gegen Strom wird es für kleine Boote schon sehr ruppig. Nach Südost fallen viele Gebiete trocken, nördlich befindet sich eine von Berufsschiffen viel benutzte Wasserstrasse. Die Zufahrt nach Yerseke ist sehr eng, du musst mit Querstrom rechnen. Boot und Maschine müssen zuverlässig sein und achte vor allem auf das Wetter, grade zu dieser Jahreszeit. Dann klappt es auch mit den Fischen!


----------



## MellowD (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche Hotspots auf der Oosterschelde bei Yerseke*

Hallo totaler Spinner,

vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung. Wir werden entsprechend vorsichtig mit dem Boot zu Werke gehen. Außerdem wollte ich mich am Abend vorher nach dem Wetter erkundigen, um im Zweifelsfall das Ganze abzusagen und lieber am Strand auf Platte zu angeln.

Viele Grüße


----------



## indefischer (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche Hotspots auf der Oosterschelde bei Yerseke*

Hi MellowD,
war so 4-5mal schon mit den Mietbooten aus Yerseke unterwegs. Wie totaler Spinner schon sagt ist die Oosterschelde nicht unbedingt ein Anfängerrevier. Ich weiss nicht wieviel Ahnung ihr vom Bootsfahren habt, aber seht zu das ihr die ganzen Regeln kennt und wisst welche Seezeichen es gibt und vor allem sollte man wissen wie man ne Seekarte lisst und mit nem Echolot(nicht Fishfinder) umgeht. Die Strömung in der Schelde ist teilweise sehr stark(wie ein Fluss). Beim ersten Mal (ich kannte nur blanke Theorie), es war ziemlich "hartes" Wetter (5bft./Regen) riet uns der Vermieter in 14m tiefen wasser zu angeln. Naja, dann haben wir geankert, so nen 12 Kilo Stockanker und so um die 50m superdickes Tau raus. Ne Winde zum reinholen gibts nicht - also am besten nen paar Eier essen. Wir hatten kaum Ruhe, immer wieder mussten wir Landpunkte anpeilen um zu sehen, ob der Anker hält. Zu guter letzt hab ich auch noch nen Untiefenseezeichen(O 20BV 23) falsch gedeutet und wir haben ne Sandbank(Galgeplaat)  gestriffen. Hört sich harmlos an? Als das Boot festsaß kamen quer 1m hohe Brecher, die das 8m Boot fast umgeworfen hätten. Ich hatte noch nie so eine Panik. Mit Vollgas haben wir es grad noch so geschafft. Die anderen Male waren in der Regel entspannter - bis auf einmal da waren wir nur zu zweit und wieder mal ließ uns der Anker keine Ruhe. Also ich will euch auf keinen Fall entmutigen, aber wenn ihr entspannt und konzentriert angeln wollt, weiss ich nicht ob das das richtige ist. Oder ihr nehmt nen echten Captn mit.
Fangtechnisch liefs zweimal gut - zweimal war gar nichts. Wenn man einmal den Fisch gefunden hat läufts. Bei SAS4(Backbordtonne bei Goessche Sas) waren wir öfter, aber da isses eben auch so tief. hab grad nochmal meine Seekarte rausgekramt. Hatte ich damals extra gekauft, weil ich mir schon gedacht hab dass die Karten auf den Booten asbach sind. So wars dann auch. Bei stärkeren Winden würd ich auch nicht die Prinella von Dixhoorn oder den Stormvogel von dem anderen Vermieter nehmen. Durch die hohen Aufbauten sehr windanfällig. Schreib ne Pn wenn du noch mehr wissen willst. Kannst Dir auch die Seekarte leihen(ist wohl von 1998).
Ansonsten viel Spass und guten Fang...
Viele Grüsse
indefischer


----------



## MellowD (3. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Hotspots auf der Oosterschelde bei Yerseke (mit Kurzbericht)*

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst mal möchte ich mich bei allen, aber insbesondere bei indefischer für die Unterstützung bedanken.

Wir waren letztes Wochenende mit einem der Mietboote auf der Oosterschelde. Das Wetter war nach einem kurzen Schauer am Anfang eigentlich sehr gut und mit 12-16 ° Grad angenehmen warm. Bei einem Wind von 2-3 Bft. aus Süden, war auch das Bootfahren kein Problem. 

Naja fast. Da wir bei Wassertiefstand aus dem Hafen liefen,war die Fahrrinne sehr schmal und ich habe den Kahn steuerbord auf die Bänke gesetzt. Zum Glück war gab es keine Wellen und ein kleines Tankschiff, das gerade aus dem Hafen lief hat uns die richtigen Tipps gegeben. Wir waren nach 2 min. wieder flott. 

Dank indefischers Seekarten erreichten wir nach einer knappen 3/4 Stunde den ersten Angelplatz. Hier waren neben uns noch 3 kleine Boote und 2 große Kutter. Nachdem wir unsere Angeln ausgeworfen hatten, lief das ganze aber sehr zäh an. Keine Bisse und auch keine Fische. Nach 2 Stunden konnten wir die erste Scholle an Board ziehen. Mit 35 cm kein Riese, aber immerhin. Nach einer weiteren Stunde hatten wir noch eine Scholle und einen untermaßigen Wittling gefangen. Außerdem waren wir mittlerweile die einzigen an diesem Platz. Nach kurzer Diskussion haben wir uns dann entschlossen den Standort zu wechseln. 

Bei der Fahrt sahen wir eine Stelle bei der 3 Kutter und 2 weitere Boote ankerten und dachten das könnte sich vielleicht lohnen.
Kurz nachdem die erste Angel im Wasser lag ging es auch schon los. 3 Wittlinge hatten an einer Angel gebissen. Kurz danach ging es auch an den anderen Angeln los. Wir haben dann bis kurz vor Abfahrt nahezu die ganze Zeit einen oder zwei Fische an den Haken gehabt. Insgesamt haben wir 4 Schollen und 58 Wittlinge gefangen. Alle jedoch relativ klein. Die Schollen waren alle über dem Maß, aber bei den Wittlingen waren 22 Stück zu klein. Ich hoffe die beißen bei nächster Gelegenheit nochmal vorbeischauen ..
Die anderen Boote waren nicht so intensiv beschäftigt, obwohl die zum Teil nur 150-200m entfernt lagen. Ob die Stelle aber ein Hotspot ist, weiss ich nicht. Unser Verleiher meinte, dass das jeden Tag anders ist. Er hatte uns auch eine Stelle für "große" Schollen gezeigt, da haben wir garnichts gefangen. Nahezu 90% unserer Fänge haben wir nach Wasserhöchststand bei anfließendem Wasser gemacht.
Unsere Montagen waren im holländischen Angelladen gekaufte 3-fach Vorfächer mit 2-6er Haken. Als Köder haben wir jeweils eine Wattwurm und einen Seeringelwurm aufgezogen.
Insgesamt war es ein sehr schöner Tag mit gutem Wetter und viel Spaß für alle Beteiligten.
Wer weitere Fragen hat, kann mir gerne eine PN schicken.
Die Hilfen, Informationen und die Unterstützung hier im Board haben uns zu einem tollen Angeltag verholfen. Ich hoffe das ich im Laufe der Zeit auch einen kleinen Beitrag zu diesem tollen Baord leisten kann.

Viele Grüße

Frank


----------



## Schütti (3. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Hotspots auf der Oosterschelde bei Yerseke*

Hallo Frank,

|welcome: on Board und vielen Dank für den schönen Oosterscheldebericht.

Da auch ich die Gegend gut kenne, weiss ich, wie unterschiedlich die Tage und Plätze sein können.

Natürlich hat auch diese Region (fischmässig) sehr stark nachgelassen.
Da ich schon über 30 Jahre dorthin fahre, kann ich dir sagen, was früher in der Oosterschelde gefangen wurde.

Heute fahre ich fast ausschliesslich zum Angel an die Ostsee, was übrigens auch schon viele Holländer tun.

Ansonsten geht´s mit meinem kleinen Böötchen eher auf´s Grevelingenmeer oder nödlich von Renesse im Sommer auf Makrele oder Wolfsbarsch in der Nähe der Schleuse im Brouwersdamm.

Viel Spass noch in Holland und vielleicht sehen wir uns mal dort.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## indefischer (5. November 2005)

*AW: Suche Hotspots auf der Oosterschelde bei Yerseke*

Hallo Frank,
super Bericht! Hat ja alles gestimmt. Und gefangen habt ihr #6 - nicht schlecht. Den Thread mit der Fahrgemeinschaft hast ja auch schon gefunden.  Vielleicht ergibt sich nächstes Jahr mal was...
Gruß 
indfischer


----------



## Osning (12. November 2005)

*AW: Bericht Fahrt auf der Oosterschelde bei Yerseke*

schau mal nach unter www.vistips.nl
oder unter www.visplanner.nl
houdoe osning


----------

